# Water spot remover ?



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking to buy some water spot remover - needs to be able to be used on glass, more especially windscreen, so I’m not after a product that adds anything (if that makes sense)... 

Any suggestions from what people have used, preferably on glass / anything to definitely avoid for what I’m after using it for...

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

we just have some Sonax one in to try =

the #energo one from Labocosmetica is good


----------



## Bellaciao (Dec 2, 2019)

fse koch chemie 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Another vote for Koch Chemie FSe. Absolutely amazing stuff. Removes water spots (providing theyre not too stubborn) and adds a layer of protection. Usually use it on paint but recently have taken to using it on glass too. Doesnt get the most amazing clear finish but good enough to stop me having a melt down (might need a bit more buffing than im giving it)


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

Fse. Used it on my ceramic coated car with good results.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

WHIZZER said:


> we just have some Sonax one in to try =
> 
> the #energo one from Labocosmetica is good


Thanks - are they a wipe on / wipe off ?

Have you tried the Labs stuff on glass ?

Cheers


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Mugen said:


> Fse. Used it on my ceramic coated car with good results.





straight6hatch said:


> Another vote for Koch Chemie FSe. Absolutely amazing stuff. Removes water spots (providing theyre not too stubborn) and adds a layer of protection. Usually use it on paint but recently have taken to using it on glass too. Doesnt get the most amazing clear finish but good enough to stop me having a melt down (might need a bit more buffing than im giving it)





Bellaciao said:


> fse koch chemie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Cheers guys - my only reservation about FSE is it's a QD, so not sure if it's best for windscreen then - wanting anything left on it...


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

Not _strictly_ water spots, but I have a very old bottle of AG Glass polish that I've had for probably over ten years that I used earlier this year to remove some stubborn "spots" from our patio doors that the window cleaner couldn't remove (we got our windows done free of charge though because of it, which was nice  )

He told me that it was probably because we smoke outside near the patio doors, which I thought was b*****ks. I thought about it and realised that the only thing I could think it was, was overspray from when we had our single skin garage sprayed with a waterproof sealant. It would make sense because only the windows closest to the garage had it.

Anyway, to cut a long story short, I tried the glass polish and the doors were spotlessly clear afterwards.

Surely if it can remove that sort of overspray from glass it should be able to remove water spots too? Just a thought


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Andyblue said:


> Thanks - are they a wipe on / wipe off ?
> 
> Have you tried the Labs stuff on glass ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes and its very good :thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

If your car has the water spots now and you don't have a specific product why not give vinegar a try?

I mixed a little with ONR and it did the job. I did this because I had to do the whole car. For just one or two spots I would dot some on a cloth and use it neat.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

I used to use a proprietary window cleaner which had vinegar already included- also worked on paintwork btw did you ever try the cotton Terry towelling?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

WHIZZER said:


> Yes and its very good :thumb:


Cheers mate

I'll have a look into it :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> If your car has the water spots now and you don't have a specific product why not give vinegar a try?
> 
> I mixed a little with ONR and it did the job. I did this because I had to do the whole car. For just one or two spots I would dot some on a cloth and use it neat.


Definitely worth a try mate, thanks, :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

suds said:


> I used to use a proprietary window cleaner which had vinegar already included- also worked on paintwork btw did you ever try the cotton Terry towelling?


Cheers mate - can you remember what it was ? :thumb:

No, unfortunately not tried the Terry cloths yet as I've not managed to get to Costco to pick a pack up - am hoping to get there over next couple of weeks... :thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> Cheers mate - can you remember what it was ? :thumb:
> 
> No, unfortunately not tried the Terry cloths yet as I've not managed to get to Costco to pick a pack up - am hoping to get there over next couple of weeks... :thumb:


Can remember - just one of the leading household window cleaners which said on the label 'with vinegar'


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Andyblue said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> I'll have a look into it :thumb:


speak to john at cleanandshiny 
:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

WHIZZER said:


> speak to john at cleanandshiny
> :thumb:


Thanks for the recommendation, I'll try to phone tomorrow...


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I would also recommend Fse. I understand the concern of it leaving something on the windscreen, however, it is more of an old school QD in that it cleans much more than it protects. In fact, it’s protection is very minimal. So much so that I would say that one wipe of the wipers would remove it. It isn’t something that I would worry about. I use it on my windscreen all the time with no issues.

On paint, it tends to let the properties of the base protection products shine through and doesn’t add anything too them. On bare paint, the water behaviour remains poor.


----------



## scousefly (Jul 30, 2008)

*Used*



Bellaciao said:


> fse koch chemie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


And not impressed more just a detailer spray in my opinion


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

roscopervis said:


> I would also recommend Fse. I understand the concern of it leaving something on the windscreen, however, it is more of an old school QD in that it cleans much more than it protects. In fact, it's protection is very minimal. So much so that I would say that one wipe of the wipers would remove it. It isn't something that I would worry about. I use it on my windscreen all the time with no issues.
> 
> On paint, it tends to let the properties of the base protection products shine through and doesn't add anything too them. On bare paint, the water behaviour remains poor.


That's great, good to know, thanks :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

scousefly said:


> And not impressed more just a detailer spray in my opinion


Any reason ?

What did you prefer over it ?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

FSE is a QD Andy, but it's not only a QD. It was that good I bout 10ltr with zero regrets.
There have been some very silly comments about the acidity of it and how it "might" affect LSP and so many more..... and instead of guessing, all the MSDS and application info is on KC website.
It is not my only QD, but imho a must have.
If you have a sealant or CC, its good and will remove any calcium you cannot see and leaves a really slick, wet look. :thumb:
Abd you are correct, a QD doesn't add anything worth mentioning.


----------



## Cockney1967 (Sep 24, 2017)

I've just got some of this does the trick
https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/prod...?_pos=1&_sid=1ab4d06ff&_ss=r&ghref=3377:26349


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Itstony said:


> FSE is a QD Andy, but it's not only a QD. It was that good I bout 10ltr with zero regrets.
> There have been some very silly comments about the acidity of it and how it "might" affect LSP and so many more..... and instead of guessing, all the MSDS and application info is on KC website.
> It is not my only QD, but imho a must have.
> If you have a sealant or CC, its good and will remove any calcium you cannot see and leaves a really slick, wet look. :thumb:
> Abd you are correct, a QD doesn't add anything worth mentioning.


Cheers Tony.

One to add to my Christmas list then I feel :thumb:


----------

